# Niño (regionalismo)



## mirx

De la parte de México en la que soy, simplemente les decimos "niños" o quizá chiquillos.

Por favor pongan la palabra para niño y el lugar donde se dice.

Plebe-Sinaloa, Mex.


----------



## Rayines

Argentina: 1º) *chicos*, 2º) *nenes* (para los más chiquitos), 3º) pendejos (LOL) cuando son insoportables, y a veces cariñosamente.


----------



## MadGato

En españa se usa más usualmente niño y niña, aunque depende del sitio también se usa:
- nene y nena
- chaval y chavala (adolescentes)
- rapaz y rapaza
- chiquillo y chiquilla


----------



## Yyrkoon

nano/a , mocoso/a.


----------



## mirx

Yyrkoon said:


> nano/a , mocoso/a.


¿ En qué parte de España dicen nano/a?


----------



## Yyrkoon

Valencia, yo lo que nunca había oido era rapaz.


----------



## Sofia29

También decimos mocoso acá, y borrego.


----------



## westie

¡Hola!

Rapaz y rapaza se dice en gallego. También nena y neno.

Añado críos a la lista.

Creo que en catalán se dice "la canalla".

Saludos


----------



## MadGato

zagal y zagala


----------



## nushh

Por Madrid he oído "renacuajo/a".

Y  también "mocoso/a", sobre todo cuando son un tanto inaguantables


----------



## BETOREYES

En Antioquia: Pelaos, Mocosos, Culicagados (No son vulgares, más bien son cariñosos)
En Bogotá: Chinos.



Rayines said:


> Argentina: 1º) *chicos*, 2º) *nenes* (para los más chiquitos), 3º) pendejos (LOL) cuando son insoportables, y a veces cariñosamente.


¿Y pibes?


----------



## rocioteag

En ´México

niños/as
chilpayate
nene/a
mocoso/a
escuincles
pingos

y si, plebe es un típico en Sinaloa


----------



## jazyk

> Rapaz y rapaza se dice en gallego.


En portugués también: rapaz y rapariga. Sin embargo, este femenino es mal sonante en Brasil, pues se le atribuyen matices peyorativos, por lo que es mejor usar moça si te encuentras por estos lares.


----------



## RIU

mirx said:


> ¿ En qué parte de España dicen nano/a?



En Catalunya.



westie said:


> Creo que en catalán se dice "la canalla".
> 
> Saludos



La canalla es es conjunto de niños, pero no obstante en algunas comarcas se dice "te tres canalles" = tiene tres hijos.


----------



## Chipolata

También he escuchado "chamacos" en el DF


----------



## Rayines

BETOREYES said:


> ¿Y pibes?


¡Sí, Beto, por supuesto, me olvidé de los pibes!...De todas maneras no es algo que se diga comúnmente, aunque es algo bastante típico de aquí, y se usa .


----------



## Honeypum

En España también los llaman los "peques".


----------



## lepus

*Chamacos *y también *morro*s (morritos, morrillos), en Cuernavaca


----------



## belén

Y petisos en Uruguay, si no me equivoco

Y aquí, los colombianos que me ayuden, ¿un "culicagao" es un niño pequeño o no necesariamente? Tengo una amiga cachaca que lo dice mucho, de modo despectivo, claro.

Saludos
Belén


----------



## lepus

¿*Cachaca* no es despectivo también?


----------



## Cosmic

En Argentina se usa mucho la palabra "pibe" , equivalente al "botija " uruguayo , que engloba no sólo a los niños sino también a los más crecidos.
Otra palabra muy difundida en el litoral (yo la uso a pesar de no vivir allí ) es Gurí , palabra que también he oído del otro lado de la frontera , en Uruguay y en Rio Grande do Sul (Brasil) .


----------



## BETOREYES

También están chinche y cagón (insisto, si lo escuchás desde pequeño no suena nada mal).


----------



## pejeman

En Sonora: Buquis (del yaqui), plebes, plebitos, chavalillo, chavalito, el y la chichí (muy pequeños).

Saludos.


----------



## mariposita

Bueno, tengo uno de estos mocosos (quiero decir tesoritos), así que puedo añadir algunas palabras más:

en Madrid: chavalín, chavalote, enano, crío
en Castilla (profunda): mozo


Edit: La familia cubana de mi marido llama a todos los niños de la familia *bobo/bobito *(con todo cariño). A lo mejor es cosa suya...


----------



## loladamore

Otra palabra que usan en partes del norte de México (¿Nuevo León?) es *huercos/huercas*. Ah, y *enanos/enanas*.


----------



## beatrizg

belen said:


> Y petisos en Uruguay, si no me equivoco
> 
> Y aquí, los colombianos que me ayuden, ¿un "culicagao" es un niño pequeño o no necesariamente? Tengo una amiga cachaca que lo dice mucho, de modo despectivo, claro.
> 
> Saludos
> Belén


 
Hola, Belén.
La expresión "culicagao" tiene una connotación entre despectiva y divertida. La usas para niños de todas las edades, inclusive adolescentes. Te pongo un ejemplo:

-Dicen que Laura y Mateo se quieren casar.
-¡Pero, que locura! ¡Si son dos culicagaos!

-¡El culicagao de mi primo empezó a fumar a los 11 años!

Saludos.


----------



## indigoio

rocioteag said:


> En ´México
> 
> niños/as
> chilpayate
> nene/a
> mocoso/a
> escuincles
> pingos
> 
> y si, plebe es un típico en Sinaloa





Chipolata said:


> También he escuchado "chamacos" en el DF





loladamore said:


> Otra palabra que usan en partes del norte de México (¿Nuevo León?) es *huercos/huercas*. Ah, y *enanos/enanas*.



Sí, todas esas las he escuchado por acá (además de _morro_, como dijo Lepus). Creo que ya no hay nada más interesante que agregar, sólo _chavitos, peques_ y _chicuelos_.


----------



## Kundry

En Andalucía (sur de España) se usa también "churumbel" "churumbeles"


----------



## Pinairun

Kundry said:


> En Andalucía (sur de España) se usa también "churumbel" "churumbeles"


 

Y chavea, chaveas, que también viene del caló.


----------



## didakticos

En Costa Rica es muy común el término *güila*, que es genérico para niño o niña:

*güila*
*4.     * com._ C. Rica._ *niño*      (‖ persona que está en la niñez).
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
*
*_*NOTA: ES TOTALMENTE DIFERENTE DEL HUILO/A EN MEXICO.*__


----------



## Erreconerre

mirx said:


> De la parte de México en la que soy, simplemente les decimos "niños" o quizá chiquillos.
> 
> Por favor pongan la palabra para niño y el lugar donde se dice.
> 
> Plebe-Sinaloa, Mex.


 
Por aquí los niños son _buquis_ y _lepes_. Aunque esta última forma es algo despectiva.


----------



## emm1366

belén said:


> Y petisos en Uruguay, si no me equivoco
> 
> Y aquí, los colombianos que me ayuden, ¿un "culicagao" es un niño pequeño o no necesariamente? Tengo una amiga cachaca que lo dice mucho, de modo despectivo, claro.
> 
> Saludos
> Belén


 Los "culos cagados" son los bebés que no se valen por sí mismos. Se les dice a los más grandecitos como un insulto poco grosero pero grosero en todo caso.

Se desprende de aquí: Caguetas, cagones, cursientos, güevetas, chinos, mocosos y un largo etcétera.


----------



## emm1366

lepus said:


> ¿*Cachaca* no es despectivo también?


Cachaco no es despectivo. Es algo regionalista si, pero no ofende (Válido el dicho de que las cosas se toman dependiendo del que provengan).


----------



## Irama

En el norte de la Argentina también dicen guagua, guagüita. Como otro forista ya dijo, en el Litoral argentino se usa gurí. Y los porteños decimos pibe, pendejo (vulgar y despectivo), chiquilín, y ya es desusado decir "purrete", muy escuchado en los tangos.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Pinairun said:


> Y chavea, chaveas, que también viene del caló.


 
Churumbel prácticamente ya no se usa. Quizás los gitanos lo sigan diciendo.

Chavea sí está en vigor, especialmente en la parte oriental de Andalucía incluyendo Málaga.


----------



## Pinairun

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Churumbel prácticamente ya no se usa. Quizás los gitanos lo sigan diciendo.
> 
> Chavea sí está en vigor, especialmente en la parte oriental de Andalucía incluyendo Málaga.


 
Chavea lo he oído en el suroeste de Córdoba, pegando a la provincia de Sevilla.


----------



## Cbes

Rayines said:


> Argentina: 1º) *chicos*, 2º) *nenes* (para los más chiquitos), 3º) pendejos (LOL) cuando son insoportables, y a veces cariñosamente.




junto con pendejo, también mocoso (cuando uno está molesto con el niño en cuestión)

Pibe se usa para ya alguien mas crecidito y creo es mas rioplatense


----------



## Colchonero

Tengo una amiga catalana que llama a sus hijos *melón/melones. *Me dice que en su tierra es habitual.


----------



## Birke

En mi pueblo no hay niños más que cuando nos ponemos finos.
Lo normal es que haya críos, nenes y nenas, zagales y zagalas.
Los mismos que son nenes cuando nos parecen adorables, se convierten en ñacos o ñacas cuando van llenos de mocos, se ponen de un revoltoso insoportable o la madre ya está pensando en qué maldita hora…


----------



## emm1366

Olvidaba: Buchichorriaos, guámbitos (Tolima) y pelaos.


----------



## renatapatry

¿En España no se dice también *enano*/*enana*? Y creo que en Madrid. (oí en una película)


----------



## Colchonero

renatapatry said:


> ¿En España no se dice también *enano*/*enana*? Y creo que en Madrid. (oí en una película)


 
Sí, es muy frecuente, y siempre en un tono cariñoso


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Galicia, *pícaro*, *rapaz* y también en español usamos los gallegos _*raparigo*_ y _*cativo*_.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

A las que ya han citado, como gurí, botija o pibe, agrego *guacho*, un tanto despectiva en mi país, y que según el DRAE, como sinónimo de niño, es de uso en Cuenca, Albacete, Guadalajara y en Uruguay. 
Saludos


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Como ya dijo Madgato:

Zagal/a
Nenico/a
Se usan mucho en la provincia de Murcia (España).

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Y chavea, chaveas, que también viene del caló.


 
En México, como la mayoría sabe, chavo y chava son los apelativos más comunes para los hombres y mujeres jóvenes, incuídos los niños. El otro término gitano "chaval" en México es "chaval*o*, y sigue siendo muy común. 

¿Se usan en otros países o regiones aparte de México?

Y gracias a todos, habría ahora que hacer una lista con todos los términos, ya van muchos.


----------



## didakticos

mirx said:


> En México, como la mayoría sabe, chavo y chava son los apelativos más comunes para los hombres y mujeres jóvenes, incuídos los niños. El otro término gitano "chaval" en México es "chaval*o*, y sigue siendo muy común.
> 
> ¿Se usan en otros países o regiones aparte de México?


En Costa Rica usamos *chavalo *o *chavala*, pero creo, no me creas, que solo para referirse a l@s jóvenes, adolescentes y adultos menores de 40 años, no a los niños y niñas.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Costa Rica:

*Niño *es poco usual.

*Cagado, carajillo, chiquito, chiquillo, enano, güila (palabra que me molesta mucho, porque la pienso en español de México), mocoso, mierdoso (despectivo), peque.*

En Nicaragua:

*Zipote, chigüín, chavalo.*


----------



## Birke

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> *guacho*, un tanto despectiva en mi país, y que según el DRAE, como sinónimo de niño, es de uso en Cuenca, Albacete, Guadalajara y en Uruguay.



Confirmo que en La Mancha, o al menos en parte de ella –lo que se conoce como La Manchuela: zona limítrofe entre Cuenca y Albacete– la palabra *guacho* es de uso bastante común y nada despectivo. 
Se es guacho desde la infancia hasta pasada la adolescencia. Con toda naturalidad dicen las madres "tengo dos guachos y una guacha", y los jóvenes enamoradizos van detrás de las guachas, y viceversa.


----------



## Bashti

¿Nadie se acuerda de nuestros gitanillos "churumbeles"? Esa palabra me encanta.


----------



## Nose

En Uruguay se dice botija y en algunas provincias argentinas chango


----------



## Bashti

Se me olvidaba "guaje" que se usa mucho en Asturias.


----------



## Santiago - Buenos Aires

Rayines said:


> ¡Sí, Beto, por supuesto, me olvidé de los pibes!...De todas maneras no es algo que se diga comúnmente, aunque es algo bastante típico de aquí, y se usa .



No estoy de acuerdo. Se utiliza bastante todavía, al menos en la zona de Buenos Aires.

Quiero agregar que en Uruguay se dice "chiquilín" y también "botija", aunque este último creo que sí está en desuso.

Saludos.


----------



## Rayines

Santiago - Buenos Aires said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. Se utiliza bastante todavía, al menos en la zona de Buenos Aires.


Cierto, creo que si hubiera escrito la respuesta hoy, cuatro años después, no me hubiera "olvidado de los pibes" .


----------



## cecilia_sz

Chihuahua, México.  
Niños, en plural. Niño y niña, quienes viven su infancia o niñez. 
Y cuando de plano te hacen enojar, MENDIGOS CHAVALOS. 

Nada de huercos, ni de escuincles, chamacos o chilpayates.


----------



## Nicodi2

Hola, 

Acabo de leer *cipote* en una novela mexicana, ¿está en uso también dicha palabra?

Gracias


----------



## MALCORUB

cecilia_sz said:


> Chihuahua, México.
> Niños, en plural. Niño y niña, quienes viven su infancia o niñez.
> Y cuando de plano te hacen enojar, MENDIGOS CHAVALOS.
> 
> Nada de huercos, ni de escuincles, chamacos o chilpayates.



Huerco y Chamacos se usa en Nuevo Leon y Texas entre los Tejanos tambien.

La palabra morro lo aprendi en Baja California.


----------



## duvija

En Uruguay 'chiquilín/chiquilina' y la más linda 'gurí/gurisa' (gurises/gurisas). Viene del guaraní.
'Petisos' a veces se dice, como también 'enanos', pero sería ininteligible fuera de contexto.


----------



## PolitAma

En Colombia, un culicaga'o sí puede hacer referencia a un niño, pero también se usa mucho cuando se quiere hacer énfasis en los mimado del pequeño o en lo inmaduro de la persona a la que se califica con el adjetivo.


----------



## Rintoul

Colchonero said:


> Tengo una amiga catalana que llama a sus hijos *melón/melones. *Me dice que en su tierra es habitual.



¿De verdad? Nunca lo he oído, ni en catalán ni en castellano.

Aparte del ya comentado "canalla", otro nombre colectivo que se usa en catalán es "mainada"


----------



## Teniazo

En Argentina también decimos "Chinito/a", Provincia de Santa Fe. Aunque cae en desuso porque sólo las personas mayores la suelen decir.


----------



## Akimu

¡Hola! Bueno, acá en Argentina se dice "niño" o "niña", también se acostumbra a decir "nene" o "nena". Saludos.


----------



## Rintoul

Rintoul said:


> ¿De verdad? Nunca lo he oído, ni en catalán ni en castellano.
> 
> Aparte del ya comentado "canalla", otro nombre colectivo que se usa en catalán es "mainada"



Como también "quitxalla"


----------



## Amapolas

duvija said:


> En Uruguay 'chiquilín/chiquilina' y la más linda 'gurí/gurisa' (gurises/gurisas). Viene del guaraní.
> 'Petisos' a veces se dice, como también 'enanos', pero sería ininteligible fuera de contexto.


Gurí también se usa mucho en la provincia de Entre Ríos, cruzando el río Uruguay. 


Akimu said:


> ¡Hola! Bueno, acá en Argentina se dice "niño" o "niña", también se acostumbra a decir "nene" o "nena". Saludos.


Disiento. Niño no lo dice prácticamente nadie. Chicos es la más común.


----------



## Circunflejo

Me sorprende que nadie haya citado todavía el término muchacho. Creo que en España es de uso tan corriente como niño y chico.


----------



## Penyafort

No sé qué hacen por aquí algunos de los términos en catalán porque no son regionalismos del español. Si no habría que añadir unos cuantos, porque van cambiando de comarca en comarca, sólo hay que ver cómo se llama cada una de las agrupaciones de torres humanas o _colles castelleres_: _xiquets _de Valls, _nens _del Vendrell, _minyons _de Terrassa, _al·lots _de Llevant, _bordegassos _de Vilanova, _sagals _d'Osona, _marrecs _de Salt, _brivalls _de Cornudella, _vailets _de L'Empordà, etc.

Cosa distinta es términos del navarroaragonés que se extendieron por la mitad oriental de la península, subsistiendo en el castellano usado posteriormente en dicha zona y que por ello vienen recogidos como regionalismos en el DRAE. El más extendido de estos probablemente sea el uso de *zagal *con el significado de "niño", que el diccionario ya recoge como de España oriental. Otro sería un derivado de mozo, *mocete*, cuyo sufijo ya apunta hacia el oriente y que el diccionario incluye como típico de Aragón y Rioja. (En aragonés, _mozet_, normalmente pronunciado _mocé _o _mocer. _Zagal suele ir en diminutivos como _zagalet, zagalico _o _zagalón_, al ser el -ón sufijo diminutivo)


----------



## oa2169

¿Y *mozalbete* no se usa en España para referirse a los niños?


----------



## Señor K

En Chile, se dice "niño" o "niña", pero también (y quizás en mayor medida), "*cabro/a chico/a*".

"*Pendejo*" también, cuando es un niño insoportable.

Cabe destacar que hay varias otras, dependiendo de la zona en donde se esté (especialmente norte, centro o sur del país).


----------



## Circunflejo

oa2169 said:


> ¿Y *mozalbete* no se usa en España para referirse a los niños?



Antaño sí que se usaba. Hoy en día, si exceptuamos a alguna persona mayor y, quizás, algún área rural en la que se haya podido conservar, prácticamente no se escucha aunque se conoce y se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## Circunflejo

westie said:


> Rapaz y rapaza se dice en gallego



También en castellano. De hecho, viene en el DRAE. Por cierto, no solo se usa en Galicia. Hay zonas de León donde también lo emplean.


----------

